# Nitite and Nitrate



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Just got back from store got myself 2 more test kits.
One for Nitite and one for Nitrate...here are the results.

Nitrite = 0ppm

Nitrate = 0ppm

My P's were put in the tank on 10/15/2003.

Look ok?

Thanks..
FLUID-


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

thats perfect, just check amonia for assurance


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

My *Ammo = 1.0*

So I went out and bought AMMO-Lock 2.

I just put in bout 2 teaspoons of it.

-
I was reading ammo lock 2 would nutralize it and *not* lower it.
So I might do a 20% water change tommorow, or just re-test AMMO tommorow.

Thanks Again..


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Not perfect, means you tank is not cycled. You are just starting the cycle. When you have nitrItes the cycle is progressing.
You want your readings to be:
ammonia 0
nitrItes 0
nitrAtes = below 40ppm.

when you have no ammonia and no nitrItes and positive nitrAtes your tank will be cycled.


----------



## fluidnyc (Oct 15, 2003)

Thank you Sir!


----------

